# SOLD: H&K P7M13 - Rare Nickel Pre Ban Magazine



## Tman-61 (Jan 10, 2020)

Greetings,

I have an as new H&K P7M13 nickel plated [preban: date code JC (1992)] magazine ... no packaging. Asking $120.

Have a look at my other listings I am open to reasonable offers on combined purchase. Please let me know if you need more detailed pics.

***Note - This item is only offered for sale to those not prohibited by law from owning or possessing them. ***

Buyer pays shipping and any applicable PayPal fees.


----------



## KirkIrby (Apr 27, 2020)

I am assuming that you have sole this magazine already, but I thought I would just check. I am interested in it if you do still have it for sale.


----------



## Tman-61 (Jan 10, 2020)

Greetings
The mag is still for sale.

Where are you located ? I won't sell into to banned jurisdictions.

Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Tman-61 (Jan 10, 2020)

****Sold****


----------

